# Granite Peak Wausau Wisconsin



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

My wife and I live close to Milwaukee and usually go up to Granite Peak at least once a year. They've got a bunch of different terrain and upwards of 70 trails. Well worth the trip and it's much better than the other Wisconsin resorts that we've been to - Cascade, Devils Head, Little Switzerland, Sunburst, Wilmot - in my opinion. 

We usually stay at the Hampton Inn which is one exit north of the resort.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Granite Peak is probably one of the better resorts in Wisconsin, I've been going there at least once a year for the past 4 years. Nice and steep at the top, alot of tree riding, and alot of park riding. They claim 74 runs but I would say there is about 50 but that's still alot. The only thing is even though all of the runs are nice and steep at the top they taper off very flat about 2/3 down the hill. Still an awesome place for the midwest, we are heading up there in about 2 weeks. I've been checking out Whitecap mountain that is about 2 hours further north of GP, we are thinking about making a run up there one of the days on our GP trip. Anybody been there?? As for the hotels we always stay at the Super 8 in Wausau, it's about 5 minutes away. You can go on GP's website and find a hotel on there but for some reason they are MUCH higher priced then going directly to the hotel's website and reserving your room. The only place that is in walking distance is Rib Mountain Inn but they are pricey and usually booked up on the weekends.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I have decided to head out next Wednesday, I think im going to book the Plaza Hotel as for lodging. i hope its a huge mtn. thanks for all the info


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a big mountain compared to most places in the midwest but don't expect Colorado.... You should have a good time, my buddy went up there about 2 weeks ago and said they put in a boardercross track on one of the runs with HUGE jumps. My favorite runs are the ones on the left side of the mountain if your standing at the lodge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

hell ya i cant wait....and im def. not expecting anything close to colorado lol. But def. the biggest i have ever been too. Does it take multiple lifts to get to the top?


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

No most of the lifts will go all the way to the top but you will have to take multiple runs and lift rides to go from one side of the place to the other. Basically you one lift that access both side sections and then there are 2 or 3 lifts that access all of the runs in the middle. If this is the biggest place you've been you will have a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I hit GP 2 or 3 times a week. Usually stay on the high speed six man lift unless it gets really busy. From the six man you can hit both terrain parks and all the middle runs. It's a little trickier to get over to Park at the Peak, but ask someone to show you the cuts over to it from the top of the six man. Park at the Peak has more obstacles than the other Park in Aspen. When it gets busy we head to the east side (far left if looking at hill from the bottom). Some fun tree skiing over there and usually really empty. You can actually get to the far east lift from the six man too, but it's probably easier to take the 3 man that runs right above the tow rope for the bunny hill. The far east side is a 2 man lift and the second fastest lift on the hill. Friday nights are far less busy than Saturdays. This past Saturday was quite busy all day right up till 9pm. This past Friday, from 5-9 you could just ride right into the gate and get on the lift, no lines. Was empty there, not sure why? Was beautiful out! I feel lucky to live 10 minutes from the hill. I can even see it from my office window as I'm typing this right now. Have a blast.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I was just there last Thursday on a school trip. It's def. one of the best places in WI. It's not the biggest hill in the midwest though.

The parks were really nice. Well groomed and lots of variety. The tree runs that Chaser mentioned were really fun. The whole left side was completely empty so we kind of did whatever we wanted to over there. Well the whole hill was pretty empty.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd like to try it out but it's a 3 hour drive 200 miles. An over nite trip for me not just a day time.
Take some pics and post them up :thumbsup:

-Slyder


----------

